# سلسلة مقاطع فديو للسلامة



## احمد ابو جلال (31 يناير 2009)

اخواني سنقوم ان شاء الله بعرض مجموعة مقاطع فديو عن السلامة للافادة بالمادة العلمية وتقوية اللغة استماعا ونطقا
لا تحرمونا من تقيمكم وردودكم
http://www.zshare.net/video/549084187217d0ed/


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 فبراير 2009)

المقطع الثاني ارجو ان يحوز رضاكم
http://www.zshare.net/video/549524939833b1b2/


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، الله يعطيك العافية.

من الغريب اخي الكريم انه عندما تضغط على اللنك تظهر لك الموقع محجوب
عزيزي المستخدم، Dear User, 
عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح. Sorry, the requested page is unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2009)

مقطعين ممتازين
مشكور
هل من مزيد


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مميز :56:

بارك الله فيك ،،، ننتظر المزيد من مقاطع الفيديو المميزة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 فبراير 2009)

الفيديو التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/88756884/80d9281a/V027.html


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

أيها الزميل الكريم شكرا على مجهودك ولكن المقطعين الأول والثاني لا يعملا أما الثالث فيعمل


----------



## السيد نور الدين (24 مارس 2009)

زميلي الفاضل الاول والثاني لايعمل والثلث جاري التحميل جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوور وجاري التحميل


----------



## almasry (28 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا اخي أحمد موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي دائما في انتظار المزيد منك


----------

